# Palit GeForce GTX 470 Dual Fan



## W1zzard (May 19, 2010)

Palit's GeForce GTX 470 is one of the GTX 470 versions that comes with a custom PCB design and non-reference thermal solution. Since the card is $20 cheaper than the reference design we take a close look to find out whether Palit cheaped out on their card or if it's worthy for consideration.

*Show full review*


----------



## wahdangun (May 21, 2010)

wew, thanks palit you make it more hot, more power hungry and more noisy.

well at least, you make it $20 cheaper


----------



## GSquadron (May 21, 2010)

Dont forget that it makes the card a great overclocker.


----------



## W1zzard (May 21, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> wew, thanks palit you make it more hot, more power hungry and more noisy.
> 
> well at least, you make it $20 cheaper



did you even read the review ?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 21, 2010)

Seems slightly better in all regards, and cheaper... so this will probably never be in stock or get price jacked due to high demand.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 21, 2010)

Wow, I just saw this on the Palit site, and Wiz got a review of it.. very fast ^^. Cool looking card. Good review


----------



## araditus (May 21, 2010)

I recently have been laughing at all of the green camps offerings as of late, as I have been chillin in the red camp for the 5000 series enjoying the price, low heat and low power consumption, but I had to applaud this card for the managable power consumption, slightly better performance than its competitor (5850 execpt for at resolutions above 1080p) in that price range, however I feel that the true shine of this card is the 20% overclock, very nice for a GPU and by the benchmark, at those speeds its sniffing around at the 5870 territory of performance.

I do have 1 request wizz, what was the power numbers on the overclocked cards, some hardware is exponential it seems when the stock is increased, some are linear and some are less than expected, I feel that if you can get away with the 20% overclock, its stays cool, and the power numbers dont sail away, this might be the best thing nvidia has out right now


----------



## W1zzard (May 21, 2010)

araditus said:


> what was the power numbers on the overclocked cards, some hardware is exponential it seems when the stock is increased



sorry i don't have that number, might be something worth looking into for future reviews. but how do you define power draw when overclocked ? idle ? load avg? load peak? furmark?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 21, 2010)

Sweet, does this mean we might see an SLi GTX470 review!?

Please please please please please please please please please please please...



W1zzard said:


> sorry i don't have that number, might be something worth looking into for future reviews. but how do you define power draw when overclocked ? idle ? load avg? load peak? furmark?



I would say just grabbing load avg and load peak would be good since those are the most relevent.  Idle should be the same thanks to the clock profiles switching, and furmark power usage isn't really anything you would see under "normal" use.


----------



## GSquadron (May 21, 2010)

2 GTX470 = 5850+5870 (simply put them in a hydra chip mobo, like crosshair extreme IV )


----------



## araditus (May 21, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> sorry i don't have that number, might be something worth looking into for future reviews. but how do you define power draw when overclocked ? idle ? load avg? load peak? furmark?



Same as what newtekie descirbed, the avg and peak when running 3dmark, just so that you can get an idea of what power requirements you need if you wish to get 1 or 2 of these cards, and the power supply needed.

or since you seem to always run the overclocked card in COD4 if you already have the power measuring equipment hooked up the difference when playing a game, whatever is convient for you.

I also think that since in this case the overclocked card was only 1 degree celsius higher than stock clock, if you were to find that the power draw increases to about iunno for numbers sake, 150 to 225 yet only saw 1 degree temp increase, in your conclusion you could now emphasize how good the non reference cooler is.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 21, 2010)

How exactly do you figure out the highest memory clock? You'd need a very consistent benchmark to notice when the performance starts dropping due to errors.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 21, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> How exactly do you figure out the highest memory clock? You'd need a very consistent benchmark to notice when the performance starts dropping due to errors.



I'm pretty sure the artifact scanner gives a consistant enough framerate to tell when the card becomes unstable.


----------



## xtremesv (May 22, 2010)

Reading all those reviews about non-reference GTX470's, I notice how they're getting better and better. In essence (watts apart), GF100 is a very good GPU mounted in not so good boards.

With a good PCB design and cooling solution, Nvidia could bring a powerful dual GF100 card to compete with 5970.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 22, 2010)

Wow, great review W1zz. I'm holding out for the right GTX470 and this may be it. Now if I could only find it in stock. Anyone seen it available online yet?


----------



## wpupkin (May 22, 2010)

*Metro 2033*

Why don't you use Metro 2033 for test? NVidia has the significant advantage bei Tessellation. It would be fair to use this game for Review. The game optic is the best one for now.


----------



## W1zzard (May 22, 2010)

wpupkin said:


> Why don't you use Metro 2033 for test? NVidia has the significant advantage bei Tessellation. It would be fair to use this game for Review. The game optic is the best one for now.



looks worse than crysis and is slower, and worse programmed. but i'll use it after the next rebench


----------



## REALIN (May 22, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> looks worse than crysis and is slower, and worse programmed. but i'll use it after the next rebench



But it has DirectX 11 and awesome lightning effects!


----------



## erixx (May 23, 2010)

dark games suck in any respect  and if the engine is worse, get back to crysis beach summertime!


----------



## wahdangun (May 23, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> did you even read the review ?



yes, wizz, i read it, why you asked it? 



wpupkin said:


> Why don't you use Metro 2033 for test? NVidia has the significant advantage bei Tessellation. It would be fair to use this game for Review. The game optic is the best one for now.



no, don't metro, it's use physix crap by default and can't be changed. it's unfair for ati card

use AVP 3, Dirt 2, or better yet use BF :BC2  if you want to see DX 11 performance


----------



## $immond$ (May 23, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> 2 GTX470 = 5850+5870 (simply put them in a hydra chip mobo, like crosshair extreme IV )



I call B.S. 

Have you read any of the reviews of a 5870 + 5850 crossfire?

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1107/1/

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/xfx58705850/

Very Sub-par performance for the cost.
How can you base an assumption about performance involving 2 Nvidia cards with 2 different ATI cards? 
For one the architecture is completely different and a single 470 GTX performs at a level inbetween a 5850 and 5870.


----------



## Bl4ck (May 24, 2010)

Seems to me like i have a good card to replace my "old" GTX275,  marginal differences in power usage but faster card , only thing is that at that the end user probably never will see a good price for these cards.


----------



## Wile E (May 24, 2010)

Hey w1z, do you think you could use a different test to show OCed performance differences. COD4 isn't very strenuous on the GPUs anymore. Maybe Metro or even Crysis?

Still, excellent review as always, w1z.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2010)

Here's the first one.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 27, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> yes, wizz, i read it, why you asked it?



I'm pretty sure he is asking becuase the only accurate thing out of your statement was that it is more power hungry.  It runs cooler, and there is no noise difference.



wahdangun said:


> no, don't metro, it's use physix crap by default and can't be changed. it's unfair for ati card



The PhysX in Metro 2033 that can't be disabled runs on the CPU, regardless of the presents of an nVidia or ATi card.  So it is not unfair to ATi cards.



wahdangun said:


> use AVP 3, Dirt 2, or better yet use BF :BC2  if you want to see DX 11 performance



AVP maybe, but Dirt2 and BC2 aren't DX11 titles...well they say they are...but they aren't, they are DX9 titles with a few DX10 features added, and tessellation added to one or two insignificant objects.


----------



## wahdangun (May 27, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm pretty sure he is asking becuase the only accurate thing out of your statement was that it is more power hungry.  It runs cooler, and there is no noise difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



owh, sorry because i think if the card use more power then it always generate more heat and make more noise (because using dual fan)


hmm why u said BC2 aren't DX 11 title ? (with dirt2 i can understad, but BC2) 
and btw AVP was suck compared to BC2  (although it give you more performance when using DX 11 effect), and a lot of people playing BC2 than AVP


----------



## newtekie1 (May 27, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> owh, sorry because i think if the card use more power then it always generate more heat and make more noise (because using dual fan)



Well that is true, more power means more heat, but the card actually isn't hotter, which is what you said.  It runs cooler.

And this comment makes it obvious you didn't actually read the review, because basing the argument that it is louder on nothing other than it has two fans means you looked at the picture, saw two fans, and assumed it was louder without actually reading the review.

See, if you read the review, and didn't just look at the pictures and jump to conclusions you would have read:



W1zzard said:


> ...the differences are too small to be actually noticed without measuring equipment. So for all intents and purposes the noise levels should be considered equal.






wahdangun said:


> hmm why u said BC2 aren't DX 11 title ? (with dirt2 i can understad, but BC2)
> and btw AVP was suck compared to BC2  (although it give you more performance when using DX 11 effect), and a lot of people playing BC2 than AVP



Because it isn't, I'm not really saying it shouldn't be included in the benchmarking line-up, but it isn't a DX11 title.  It uses no tesselation, and visually doesn't look any different in DX11 over DX10.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jun 3, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> 2 GTX470 = 5850+5870 (simply put them in a hydra chip mobo, like crosshair extreme IV )



Would not = a 5850+5870 Crossifre........ Why because a 5850+5870 actually does a coupld frames worse then a 5850+5850 Crossfire setup. Not maby much but it still does worse. There are a couple of reviews about this. Not only that..... I have owned exactly that setup.... and it is true.

Just wanted to mention that.


----------

